# Ausgeführte Schritte speichern zur Wiederverwendung?



## Dommas (6. Mai 2002)

Wenn ich mit Photoshop etwas kreiere, das so ca. 20 Schritte benötigt hat und ich das nicht jedesmal wiederholen möchte, kann ich diese Arbeitsschritte irgendwie speichern? Z.B. wenn ich einen schönen Schrifzug gemacht habe und dann einfach den Text ändern will, damit ich dann diese Arbeitsschritte "automatisch drüberlaufen lassen kann"?!

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## freekazoid (6. Mai 2002)

heyhoi dommas

soweit ich dir folgen kann sind das dann wohl die sogenannten 'aktionen' in photoshop.


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Mai 2002)

Mögliche Lösungen:

1) Protokolle verwenden
2) Aktion erstellen
3) Stile verwenden

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------

